# Perdido River boat ramps?



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there a boat ramp for perdido river on nine mile road or anywhere north of it? Thanks for the help,



Nick


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes!!!.There is one exactly where you are talking about..... Rubby's fish camp at the foot of the bridge on the Florida side of the river. North side of nine mile road. Also there is one at the far west end of Frank Reeder road on some type of managment property. I think its called sandy landing. You can also gain acess to this sandy landing ramp via nine mile road. Directly across the road from the new weigh station is a dim dirt road. It will take you through the woods to it..... Im not at all familiar with this sandy landing but I no its down that road. If you were to private message Whipper Snapper im sure he could tell you a lot more about sandy landing area. Hope this helps


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

right across the road from the weigh station on nine mile rd. is a road entrance that will lead you to the old sand landing ramp. that is about as far north as you can launch a boat with a trailer on perdido. there is some hand launch sites going in on north perdido all the way up to the pipes. i will try to post a map.


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ruby's Fish Camp used to be an unsafe place to leave a truck/trailer. Has it gotten any better, and how is Sandy Landing?


----------

